# NutriBullet and IBS-C



## berkleyc (Jul 4, 2013)

My symptoms have improved a lot in the last few weeks after getting an internal hemorrhoid banded. It was causing some of the spasms that were triggering my IBS-C. I am slowly trying to ditch the miralax. Taking less than half the dosage and taking magnesium citrate instead.

I purchased a NutriBullet and i blend chard, kale, fruit, along with chia seeds, hemp seeds and maca powder.

I have even put some Benefiber which wasnt working for me before. Now it seems like the smoothies help everything move along quicker and makes the stool bulkier.

I havent felt this good in a year when everything started for me and hopefully this will be my solution. I went to biofeedback and looks like i do have some pelvic dysfunction but I as long as I can go everyday with minimal help from drugs, I am happy. I hope to ditch the miralax 100% soon and stay on Magnesium.

I was not confident on the Magnesium Citrate before since I was only taking 200mg. My doc said that you can take up to 1000mg daily, so I am trying 600mg and that definitely works. Not sure if it is just that or the combination with the smoothies and benefiber.

The nutribullet is so convienient since you dont have to make a big mess with the blender or juicer and there would be no other way for me to consume such huge amounts of greens and fruits on a daily basis.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing your positive story! I too make myself green smoothies and find them to help tremendously to move things out, though they do make me quite bloated. I think it's a great idea for you to go off of the Miralax and use Magnesium Citrate. I find Miralax is far less effective than Magnesium in general. You also don't need much Magnesium if you choose the right brand. Have you tried the liquid Magnesium Citrate? I get Bluebonnet. This works best for me in a pinch.

Glad to see you are helping the pelvic floor problems with biofeedback. Please do keep this up on a continuous basis for maintenance. I find that helps me the most. I have a Vitamix but will have to look into the Nutribullet for my parents, as this seems like it would be very handy for on the go type situations.

Good luck to you! Hope you continue to post about your progress.


----------



## berkleyc (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks, I will look for the liquid magnesium citrate. I have ditched the miralax and I started having hard stools. I also changed the brand of magnesium and it does not work as well. I will try to find the one you mentioned.

It feels great to start to go back to normal. It was a very challenging year mainly because of worry that I had something more serious.

I had to take Miralax every day for a year. Now it is great to know that I dont depend on it, and natural things can work.

I think eventually what i need is a good stool softener and keep up with all the fruit and veggies.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hard stools also have a lot to do with how hydrated your body is. If you drink a good 64 oz of water, I guarantee your stools will not be very hard! You also have to be sure to drink a full glass of water after each meal. Drinking a full glass of water in the morning will also help you. If you basically only ate fruits and veggies, your stools would be incredibly soft (too much) all the time. Diet can make a huge difference.


----------

